# Old Haggard building........>



## Arch

These are from the same shoot as the abstratcs i posted a while ago.... but i aint got nuthin new lately, so i went back and edited some more of em......

Btw this building is due for demolition soon..... its an old product outlet that hasn't been used since the 80's..... dont ask me why there's a boat on the lower floor.... i have no idea..... its cool tho cuz my bro works on the same property as this old place, so although they get tons of photogs asking to go in there..... they're not allowed to let anyone in..... health and safty..... but i was allowed to go in for a short while so i shot what i could in the time.





































Thanks for looking


----------



## macawlvr

Very nice photo's I like the simplicity to them. And that boat looks like it could be refurbished..nice shots angel


----------



## Randog

This is some great stuff that you have here Arch.:thumbup: I really like everyone of them can't pick a favorite. :thumbsup:


----------



## monicam

awesome shots..

I think the real winner  is the #1, and the last picture..


----------



## Mansi

Some aweseome shots here arch! havent seen your photos in here for a while.. missed that! hope you will continue to visit us from the darker (shhh) side.  
a really nice series you got here... i love em all.. but for me 3 and 4 are a standout... beautiful textures and tones in all! must have been a great place to shoot 
thanks for sharing these


----------



## Arch

Thanks guys, yea that boat did look fixable...... but only from the front  ..... it was a great place to shoot mansi..... gonna have to try and get back in there before it gets torn down


----------



## Calliope

What a cool place to photograph - you lucky dog!  #3 is my fav out of this series!


----------



## hoosier40000

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, yea that boat did look fixable...... but only from the front  ..... it was a great place to shoot mansi..... gonna have to try and get back in there before it gets torn down


 
that would be a sweet boat fixed up. great shots archangel


----------



## JTHphoto

i love the desaturated look in #1, the light in #2, the abstract & gritty qualities of #3, and the light & comp in the last one...  did you consider b&w on #4?  awesome series arch... cool old building too.  :thumbup:


----------



## KenCo

The lighting in the second one and the composition of the last one for me.
Great stuff.
Ken.


----------



## Antarctican

Very very cool series, Arch. I always look forward to your posts. You're lucky indeed to have been granted access to take photos in such an interesting place that's offlimits to others. Like the whole series, but if I had a gun to my head and had to narrow it down, I agree with the comments of Ken re #2 and 7.


----------



## Arch

thanks guys appreciate it


----------



## bobaab

WOW this is very cool.  I love every picture


----------



## Eric.

That is probably one of the coolest places ever. Good job. Excellent series! nice Black and Whites!


----------



## seven

Awesome shots man, I like how you didn't completely desturate the first one.  All are good.


----------



## nvr2low

you got some great shots


----------



## DestinDave

Hmmm, my reply to this got lost so I'll try again...

Wow Arch - great shots of a very cool building!  Love the compos, lighting, tonal range, and basically everything.  Surely someone will salvage the usable stuff like the spiral stairs, lift gates, windows, etc...??  That old boat looks like a Chris-Craft, maybe 50s or 60s, possibly a Commander.  My faves are the first and last.  Great series!


----------



## AIRIC

Very nice work. Well exposed and captured.

Eric


----------



## thebeginning

very cool, looks like an awesome place!


----------



## joyride

I like #1.  the subtle blue tone you left on the hull makes it!  You left the perfect amount of color in this shot


----------



## woodsac

Very nice stuff. The post work is great on all of em :thumbup:


----------



## Arch

Thanks alot guys  

Yea dave.... i think they could salvage some of the stuff in there.... in fact on the second floor of the building there is still thousands of product (some kind of baby formula?).... that has just been left there..... although its probably off by now


----------



## Rob

Got some great ones there mate! Love the bottom of the steel stairwell and the boat.

Rob


----------



## Arch

cheers rob :thumbup:


----------



## M @ k o

Outstanding photographs ! Very, very nice Archangel. All of them are popping off the screen  :thumbup:


----------



## Arch

thanks m@ko... i came over all contrasty!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

cool shooting .. I really like the last shot.. awesome!


----------



## duncanp

fantastic series, awsome tones, grat job


----------



## JonK

1, 3 and 4 are fantastic work arch  really awesome exposures and well composed...lucky to get in there...I really think you should try to get back in...If these are what you got in a short time I can imagine what a day in there would garner! :thumbup:


----------



## melcooney

Excellent series!
I like the last one the best, but the whole
set of pictures speaks volumes about neglect
for me...I really like the shot, what is it?


----------



## Arch

thanks guys..... .. yea jon i'm gonna try and get back in, and get more time.... i could fire off both my 1G cards in there, no problem :thumbup:


----------



## AKPhotography2k16

Hi i know its a long shot as this is a old feed. But im interested in visting here. Could, if possible, you email or text me the postcode and address of this place. I really want to visit here.

07985285660
Akphotography20166@gmail.com

many thanks aidan


----------

